# Wie Beitze ich eine Lachsforelle?



## forellenkoenig (9. Mai 2002)

Hallo leute
da ich viel räuchere sagten mir einige angler ich soll die lachsforellen mal beitzen,ich würde jede geräucherte forelle dafür stehen lassen. nun meiene frage:wie geht das genau mit dem beitzen?würde das gerne mal machen weiß aber leider nicht wie das geht kann mir da mal jemand einen Tip geben,wäre echt prima.

Gruß Forellenkoenig


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2002)

Mein Favorit:
1/3 Zucker, 2/3 Salz, grober Pfeffer, Senfsaat,viel Dill, alle gut durchmischen, Forellen filieren (Haut dranlassen) und die Filets mit Orangensaft einreiben.
Die Slazmischung in Gefäß geben, in das die Forellen gut reinpassen, mit hochstehendem Rand. Die Filets mit der Fleischseite auf die Mischung legen und abgedeckt im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.
Ein ca. 1 kg schweres Filet wendet man nach ca. 6 Stunden und läßt es dann noch mal 6 Stunden ziehen.
Danach die Filets rausnehmen, abwaschen und dünn aufschneiden. Entweder mit Sahnemeerrettich oder Honig - Senfoße oder Dill - Creme - Fraiche essen, wenn was übrig bleibt, die Scheiben einzeln auf ein Kuchenblech legen, vorher Klarsichtfolie drunter, dann die nächste Lage genauso. Nach dem Gefrieren kann man die einzelnen Scheiben leicht runternehmen und in einem Gefrierbeutel luftdicht einfrieren. So kann man je nach Bedarf einzelne Scheiben entnehmen. Tauen innerhalb einer Minute auf.


----------



## Mühle (9. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,
mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
Werde ich demnächst auch mal ausprobieren!

Danke für den Tip, Thomas!

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2002)

Oder um naturnah aufgezogene mit entsprechend Flohkrebsen im Gewässer, gibts aber selten und sind auch wesentlich teuerer.


----------



## forellenkoenig (10. Mai 2002)

*beitzen*

Vielen dank für das rezept Thomas werde es die tage auspropieren.

Gruß Forellenkoenik :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2002)

Gib dann auch mal durch obs geschmeckt hat#g


----------



## Klausi (11. Mai 2002)

Ich habe das auch schon einige male mit Lachsforelle gemacht und es hat wirklich einwandfrei geschmeckt.


Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## chippog (13. Mai 2002)

möchte lengalenga beipflichte, lachsforellen gibt es nicht, wenn wir mal von den mischlingen zwischen lachs und forelle absehen, die hier und da vorkommen. chippog


----------

